# Looking for lens correction plugin for PS 7.0



## Moodyville-ain (Jan 14, 2010)

The one that corrects pincushioning. I tried searching google but all I found was bs links. ( you know, you follow the link that says PS lens correction tool, and you click on it and its completely unrelated :x)I even tried adobe's official site, but all they want to do is push their latest product on me. I'm not a pro and can't justify paying for the latest PS just to get a lens correction plugin. Anyone have it and can email it to me in a zip? or knows a link to it? If you have it in zip, just PM me and I'll give you my email, I'd rather not advertise it to everyone. Considering all the spammers lately.


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Jan 14, 2010)

I forgot to mention, I run windows XP.


----------



## Dwig (Jan 14, 2010)

Check out PT Lens. It runs as a standalone and as a PS plugin compatible with PS beginning with version 6 and all versions of PS/Elements.

PTLens


----------

